# Hello from South Padre Island



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

I own a Skull Island that I'm very happy with. I talked to the owner of Skull Island yesterday and they have several 2018 models coming on line. Check them out. Fit and finish is second to none.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Robert said:


> I have been researching several brands and types of small skiffs located throughout the Florida region. In my area, flat bottom boats and a particular brand dominates and as a result they dominate the boat market with increased prices as well. Currently, I'm looking at the F-18 by Flyboatworks. Anyone have any input regarding this boat, e.g. quality, warranty etc? Btw, I'm open to other boats if you have any input. Flats boats with good chop stability is what I'm interested in. My price range is no more than mid 30s max. Thanks much for every ones input.


Robert - I am in Austin - welcome to the site. Do you plan on fishing north, Arroyo and the east side? There are endless miles of sand flats there where a tunnel is essential. Other parts of the coast you can get away without it since you can pole to deeper areas, but that east side is endless miles where poling out is not an option.


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2017)

cougmantx said:


> I own a Skull Island that I'm very happy with. I talked to the owner of Skull Island yesterday and they have several 2018 models coming on line. Check them out. Fit and finish is second to none.


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I requested a pricing from them and pleased to say that I was quite happy with the pricing. I really like their skiffs. Any pros or cons you may have personally up to now? Thanks


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2017)

coconutgroves said:


> Robert - I am in Austin - welcome to the site. Do you plan on fishing north, Arroyo and the east side? There are endless miles of sand flats there where a tunnel is essential. Other parts of the coast you can get away without it since you can pole to deeper areas, but that east side is endless miles where poling out is not an option.


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2017)

I plan to fish the shallows around the mouth of the arroyo and especially in and around Horse and Rattlesnake islands. I will also fish the South Bay area of SPI..


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd go tunnel for that area.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Robert,

I can't answer the question of a tunnel hull. I'm not a big fan but it's common on the Texas coast and many think they can't get around with out one. So, here's what I can tell you about the Skull Island. 

Down side: it's a two person skiff pretty much. You may be able to get to full grown men and a kid on there but I wouldn't do three people. And that is about the only negative thing I can say about the skiff. Not a problem for me because I wanted a two person skiff and nothing more.

Pros: It fit my budget, the finish is second to none and I mean that it compares very favorably to the 50K skiffs around. I poles in next to nothing of water. Remember, with the motor it only weighs 415 pounds. It spins on a dime. I have taken across Galveston Bay in heavy chop and it handles them very well. There is virtually no hull slap when set up right and very little otherwise. 

I'm 61 years old and I pole it with ease as long as it's not into a heavy wind. It is tippy but truthfully, it doesn't bother me at all any more since I've become use to it. The guy I fish with a lot and I are not small guys in the sense, we both carry plenty of extra weight. Not a problem. I did some minor modifications to mine. I added a leaning post to the poling platform and I added a bracket that brought the GPS to a better position to read it while underway. I have the side console and I think on my next one I might go with the center just so I can stand. I like the way that Skull Island re-did the console but the older one is still available if wanted. 

I have not fished the Arroyo area yet but it is on my "to do soon" list so I can't tell you need for the area but I will tell you that I have had this boat in some big flats with very skinny water and I have never regretted my decision to buy it. 

Lastly, I stay tuned to what Skull Island is doing and am very happy with the responses I have received from John and John Jr. concerning any questions I've had. 

One last thing, prior to me changing out the prop I got 27-29 mph. With the change of prop I'm down to 23-25 mph. I'm thinking of changing the pitch back to the original as I couldn't tell I got that much better hole shot with the new prop and want to have the top end speed.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've owned a tunnel but currently do not have one. I always thought I'd need one, but have since learned otherwise. However, it has to do with the water I fish. It all comes down to topography. I know a guide in the Arroyo area that relies on his tunnel so he can pop up without having to pole football fields to get in deep enough water. I've fished that area several times and can tell you a tunnel is more versatile. Otherwise, you could be staring at miles of sand flats that you won't dare run into. That entire eastern island shore is super shallow for miles and fish do push up onto it.


----------

